# Tawny!!!



## BROWNS (Mar 15, 2005)

Just went to catch a couple of house geckoes to use their tails to scent a few pinkies and this little Tawny Frogmouth just swooped right in and landed on my metre box.Beautiful bird i must say...hope you enjoy the pics guys!!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 15, 2005)

one of my favorite birds....im on my way lol


----------



## instar (Mar 15, 2005)

Nice pic!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

*Tawny!!!!*

 Thats a top picture that browns,really cool looking bird mate


----------



## ether (Mar 15, 2005)

*RE: Tawny!!!!*

What a site, must have given you a bit of a shock.


----------



## Parko (Mar 15, 2005)

Great pics Browns. Probably hoping for a free gecko snack from you. I raised one of these guys as a kid, found it fallen from it's nest. I remember it would land on my head from it's perch in our laundry. Awesome birds to see up close.


----------



## nuthn2do (Mar 15, 2005)

Wait till they learn that bugs come when they trigger the sensor lights


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 15, 2005)

Great birds the Froggys  Nice pics Browns but don't know why you posted them as they look nothing like Jungle Pythons


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 15, 2005)

Yep they certainly are beautiful birds,he or she hung around for hours and i do have a sensor light but it was well before dark when i spotted him.Thanks for the comments on the pics guys,i'm starting to get the hang of my new digi cam...

Here's one more pic....you gotta love those eyes!!!







> Nice pics Browns but don't know why you posted them as they look nothing like Jungle Pythons



Took this pic 5 mins ago just for you afrodude...you like?You have some jungles don't ya mate?How about a couple of pics....hey,hey...


----------



## hugsta (Mar 15, 2005)

Nice bird Browns. I have done a few WIRES rescues with these guys and I love them. Unfortunately down here they are suffering a nuerological problem. Most are going to be tested when they show certain signs. Poor things.


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 16, 2005)

8)


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 16, 2005)

> Unfortunately down here they are suffering a nuerological problem


This is with all the tawnys down your way in the wild?Sounds very sad,do they know what's causing the problem?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 16, 2005)

*re;tawny*

this guy was at currumbin..we just fell in love with him


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 16, 2005)

*re;tawny*

heres a close up


----------



## indicus (Mar 16, 2005)

*RE: re;tawny*

"Top Bird, top shot... :mrgreen: "


----------



## Pinkie (Mar 16, 2005)

i raised a few babies through wires - they look like little grey pom poms  very cute.

lucky browns, when can i visit 8)


----------



## BROWNS (Mar 16, 2005)

Welcome here anytime matey :wink:


----------



## nuthn2do (Mar 16, 2005)

> Nice bird Browns. I have done a few WIRES rescues with these guys and I love them. Unfortunately down here they are suffering a nuerological problem. Most are going to be tested when they show certain signs. Poor things.


Hugsta, this include screaming fits, convulsion and death? Apart from this neuro disease they can actually store toxins from their food in their body fat > times get tough they start to absorb the fat and poison themselves.

Below- young Fluff and Hootie his mentor, Fluff is just learning to "be a stick"


----------



## kevyn (Mar 16, 2005)

Interesting birds. They kind of remind me of the Night Hawks we get over here.


----------

